# Lack of memory card storage.



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Having recently bought this dash cam http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IPDD59W/ref=twister_B00IPDD3SK, it came with a 32GB "Kingmax" memory card. So far, the quality is brill, so no complaints there.

The 32GB card should, according to the display on the dash cam, be good for 5hrs 20mins (ish). When the dash cam is plugged into out laptop on a USB port, the drive properties show 32GB. However, the most we can record in one go is 3.99GB, about 45mins. If we change the dash cam settings to "3 min loop recording", we can record journeys up to 2 hours (the furthest we've travelled in one go) but in 3 min frames/slots.

So, I'm thinking dodgy/fake memory card as surely a genuine card should record for 5 hours plus?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Update - just contacted Amazon who are quite happy for us to return the memory card but only if we return the dash cam as well. Even though the order was "fulfilled" by Amazon, they're not prepared to contact the seller to get another memory card sent.

Heh ho, time to buy another memory card from a reputable source  .


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like the device will only support individual files up to 4gb in size. Windows XP used to have a similar limit. You will probably need to set the recording time to, say, 30mins (if the cam will let you) so you end up with several 3Gb files per recording.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it possible that you are using it on the highest resolution setting? Before parting with the card, try the lowest setting resolution. It is possible that the camera advertises 5+hours but not on high res., in which case it could be the camera letting you down.
I guess too that you are aware that there are more than one classification of 32gb, which range from cheap to expensive. A class 10 card should cost around £17.
I have been here and done this.
For choosing a dash-cam, check out 'Techmoan' who explains it all very clearly and advises on the best cameras.



Alan


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

When I click on your link I'm only getting a blank page so I'm not sure which camera you have.

On my Mobius camera I get 5 mins clips at 674mb each of high definition video giving a total running time of around 4.5 hours.

My previous camera, DR32, gave 5 mins clips at 465mb each of high definition video and gave me about an hour more recording time.

If I run the DR32 at it's lowest quality I get clips at 245mb and almost double the recording time to about 11 hours.

My 32GB card only gives about 29.3GB but because it's on a loop it doesn't really matter unless I was going on a very long journey and wanted to record every single minute.

I don't see the point of recording one long 'clip' and smaller segments such as 5 mins length clips are ideal for me to find worthwhile bits easily.

Why don't you just connect the camera to the power source and try recording either 3 or 5mins clips while the vehicle is on the drive and see how long it records for?

Just a thought – does your camera manufacturer recommend class 10 or a lower class?
My Mobius is recommended to use class 4 and not the higher rated class 10 as it works better on the lesser class.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I too have a DR32 running on 5 minute clips. Works brilliantly for me that way. 32GB Class 10.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Our dashcam is the G1W from Eprance (the supplier) as tested by Techmoan and came out as the best budget buy http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2013/12/16/g1w-the-cheapest-dash-cam-thats-worth-buying.html

Class 10 SD's aren't recommended for this camera, only class 6 which is what we have. We have no problems recording 2 hours worth of 3 min segments on the highest resolution (HD) but only 3.99GB or approx. 45minutes in one continuous record. The reviews have said that anything less than HD resolution doesn't give an acceptable playback quality bit I'll give it a go.

Two things have come out of this thread thanks to the info you guys have given - record in 3 or 5 minute loop segments and good news from Amazon as they've credited me with £8 to put towards another SD card if I decide to get one. Trying to source reputable 32GB class 6 cards is now giving me a headache, especially if I want to pick one up from a high street retailer and not on-line. Any suggestions?

Edit - if I reduce the resolution to the one from down from HD (760?), the display on the dash cam screen shows over 10 hours possible recording time, so on this basis, 5+ hours on HD should be achievable?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I bought my Class 4 card from - www.mymemory.co.uk - and it arrived within 48 hours.

The difference between Class 4 (transfer rate of 4 MBps) and Class 6 (transfer rate of 6 MBps) would not make any noticeable difference to the picture quality of the video you record but would probably be more obvious if used in quality and expensive Digital SLR cameras.

Usually go for the card your DashCam manufacturer says is best, Techmoan says either Class 6 or Class 4 for the G1W camera, but don't buy a higher rated card just because you think you might get a better picture.

Recording in less than the optimum HD will give you much longer, possibly twice as long, recording time but the picture quality will be much, much worse and if you post them on Youtube the quality gets even worse.

Stick with the best quality pictures and you'll be much happier with the results.

To check how long you will be able to record have a look at the size of the 3 or 5 mins clips, my 5 mins clip is 675MB, and divide that into the total storage you have on the card, mine is 29.3GB.

I get about 4 hours and 35 mins recorded videos, 55 x 5 mins segments, before it goes on the loop and records over them.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Cards are normally formatted to FAT32, I don't think the cameras will work with NTFS which allows larger file sizes.

We have a 32gb in our camera, haven't really looked at specific details as we pull off what we want then zap it.

Peter


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

As an aside, is this the same issue with other dash cams, ie. not being able to record the full 5 hours in one go on a 32GB card when set to the highest (HD) resolution?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Interesting comment from KeithChesterfield about 5 min clips and the storage required. 

I have some 3 min clips that I deleted and they're all around 289MB. So 32GB divided by 289MB = 110 clips. 110 x 3 = 330 minutes or 5.5 hours, which is within 6 minutes of what the total possible recording time display says on the dash cam screen ((5 hrs 24 mins.)

So it looks like the SD card is ok and it's my lack of understanding of what the G1W is capable of and the fact that no one seems to have pointed this out on any of the dash cam forums or reviews.

Looks like ListerDiesel has hit the nail on the head. It's taken me a long time to find the reasons why we can't record for 5+ hours but I seem to understand now.

Thanks guys :wink:


----------

